# Do you clean your tack before Hunting ?



## Gryfiss (27 November 2013)

As the title says not been for years and going out on Saturday. Could I get away without doing I've cleaned my saddle cloth and boots but thing is there much point my tack will be filthy within seconds .

If not I better get cleaning now thanksx x


----------



## Mince Pie (27 November 2013)

Yes, always, it is disrespectful to be less than perfectly turned out.


----------



## Goldenstar (27 November 2013)

Good heavens yes I would never dream of taking a horse to the hounds without perfectly gleaming tack , however I must admit I rarely clean my own nowadays ,I do however usually help clean after hunting.


----------



## Gryfiss (27 November 2013)

well I do clean it once a week so its never that bad but i'm sat here now cleaning it , have to say its so disheartning knowing i'm going to have to clean it after an hours outing!!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (27 November 2013)

OP! Clean horse, clean tack - and clean you!
Have fun tack cleaning!


----------



## Pink_Lady (27 November 2013)

Definitely - would always clean tack & likewise if I was going off yard for a lesson.
Enjoy your day out


----------



## Kick On (27 November 2013)

OMG, its must!!!!!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (28 November 2013)

Yes it needs to be spotless. We have hunting and excercise tack.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (28 November 2013)

Always!!!! Like most hunting people, I have an exercise bridle so only have to clean my saddle before hunting. Boots/spurs/whip and hunting bridle all cleaned after hunting so ready for use next time. 

I wouldn't dream of going hunting with dirty tack, horse or me!!


----------



## L&M (28 November 2013)

I am ashamed to admit I only give mine a wipe over prior to hunting, so that on a glance it looks clean, then give it a proper going over afterwards. 

However the horse and I are always spotless, and having a 'snow white' cob is no mean feat in itself!


----------



## JenHunt (1 December 2013)

i give my tack a thorough cleaning after hunting, and then use a different (work) bridle and no saddle on the sunday... and during the week if I get to ride out i use his work bridle and the saddle, but try to stay somewhere that won't get us muddy so that I've only his saddle to clean on friday night....


----------



## Clodagh (1 December 2013)

I have two bridles. I would never turn up out hunting less than spotless, even if I haven't had time to plait.


----------



## paulineh (1 December 2013)

I would never dream of turning up at a meet without cleaning My horse, mane and tail washed and  plaited up the night before. My tack, again before and after hunting. Coat ,jods ,boots and spurs etc all cleaned the night before. Saddle cloths/ sheepskins of which I have several always freshly laundered.

I think it is bad manners to turn up with either a dirty horse or tack or both.


----------



## RunToEarth (2 December 2013)

Absolutely. Asides from it being very bad manners not to, and you would look grotty, how would you know your tack was all in working order unless you had cleaned it the night before? Having a rein snap, or a girth strap go is my worst nightmare.


----------



## jess_asterix (3 December 2013)

Clean tack, clean horse, clean rider. Being well turned out is part of it!


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (28 November 2014)

Yes, I ALWAYS clean my tack, mare and my attire before & after a meet.


----------



## ester (28 November 2014)

So, having an hour hack to the meet on Wednesday (I went the clean road way so had washed feathers much to YO's confusion, but not always possible either!) as long as it isn't openly dirty I don't worry too much as it is unlikely to be totally spotless by the time we get there. I'd cleaned it the weekend before so was fine  we definitely didn't look grotty .


----------



## MileAMinute (28 November 2014)

Yes. Although I don't see much point as it's filthy again after the first gallop!
It is a nice feeling though the night before when tack is all cleaned, horse is clean and plaited, and my hunting stuff is hung up ready


----------



## dalesponydiva (28 November 2014)

I can guarantee that if you don't turn up looking 100% then you just don't "feel right" even if you are all muddy in the next 20 minutes.


----------



## spotty_pony (28 November 2014)

Always!


----------



## Jenny Wrenny (29 November 2014)

I would never go hunting without my tack, horse and me being absolutely spotless.  I even clean my tack before informal hound exercise in the summer.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (29 November 2014)

Jenny Wrenny said:



			I even clean my tack before informal hound exercise in the summer.
		
Click to expand...

So do I


----------



## LittleRooketRider (29 November 2014)

Pu it this way...I'd be mortified if I turned up as anything but immaculate!

Speaking of which I'm going to have to go behind my sister's back and pull her cobs mane (its not massively long but longish and bushy) I can't bear it when she goes unplaited.


----------



## livetoride (30 November 2014)

MileAMinute said:



			It is a nice feeling though the night before when tack is all cleaned, horse is clean and plaited, and my hunting stuff is hung up ready 

Click to expand...

Yes, amongst the best feelings in the world!


----------



## The wife (1 December 2014)

Goodness me yes! Our kit is polished to within a inch of its lives, socks chalked for lawn meets and always plaited, regardless of lawn meet or not. Everything is pristine, tidy and in good working order. 

I know where you are coming from OP as it can be disheartening but to me it is more disheartening to those hosting the meet to see people turn up in mucky tack but then we've been dragged up rate and spent a fair few years doing Masters horses. 

We too have exercise and hunting tack, it makes life easier, cheap bridles for day to day as it doesn't matter how filthy, soggy etc they get and nicer hunt bridles, meaning they actually only need cleaning after hunting and remain clean until you need them.


----------



## The wife (1 December 2014)

Jenny Wrenny said:



			I would never go hunting without my tack, horse and me being absolutely spotless.  I even clean my tack before informal hound exercise in the summer.
		
Click to expand...

Me too! But then it is cleaned before X-country schooling, show jumping and lessons that aren't on our yard. I'm not a snob but I hate the thought of somebody looking at my tack and seeing dirt and stuff on it


----------



## sey20105 (10 December 2014)

Of course!!!!!!!       its must!!!!!


----------



## Pinkvboots (10 December 2014)

I must say I watched the Hunt go past my house yesterday, I think they started off in Sandridge so if anyone from here went you all looked very smart trotting past my house and it was a lovely sight so well done, I agree you have to start of clean its all part of it.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (10 December 2014)

The wife said:



			Me too! But then it is cleaned before X-country schooling, show jumping and lessons that aren't on our yard. I'm not a snob but I hate the thought of somebody looking at my tack and seeing dirt and stuff on it 

Click to expand...

Haha, same as me, evening when I go hacking it has to look immaculate!!


----------

